# Radio Room



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...I have this Vostok radio room,










It has correctly serial numbered papers and came in this tin as shown. I should say I recieved it off a kind forum member, this question is not a covert complaint, If indeed the vendor (not sure who) can help i'd be obliged

It is not, obviously, the expected little plastic BOCTOK box, you know the one. In the interests of political correctness, anyone know if this is a proper vostok/boctok package? I think not.










edit investagate red x


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I've seen a lot of Far Eastern fashion watches in very similar cases, never seen a Vostok in one though.

If it's important to you I have a watch box that is prominently marked Vostok. Black plastic hinge opening 3"D x 2"W x 2"H, Vostok in gold on the lid. Yours for the price of postage.

Julian L


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I've seen a lot of Far Eastern fashion watches in very similar cases, never seen a Vostok in one though.

If it's important to you I have a watch box that is prominently marked Vostok. Black plastic hinge opening 3"D x 2"W x 2"H, Vostok in gold on the lid. Yours for the price of postage.

Julian L


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I got my Vostok radio room from a forum member and it also came in the same style tin, I gather that`s how he got it









Personally while I wouldn`t mind a box with more Russian character I don`t worry about it









Great watches 









*Vostok Albatross, Amphibia case, `Radio Operator`, cal.2409A*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Opps double posted there


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Opps double posted there


Been having problems for a few days - new laptop doesn't seem to be getting on with my wireless router!! Keeps dropping out then, when I've clicked on 'Re-Try' , re-connecting and resending. I hate computers.

Julian L


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Julian Latham said:


> If it's important to you I have a watch box that is prominently marked Vostok. Black plastic hinge opening 3"D x 2"W x 2"H, Vostok in gold on the lid. Yours for the price of postage.
> 
> Julian L


...a very kind offer Julian, I was thinking about moving this one on and hoped to get my facts right before presenting the package. Given the said circumstance I'll leave it to the (perhaps) next owner.

@mach, two is a pattern but I am still not 100% sure. lets see if there is one more, then we'll call it genuine Russian produce

..here's the papers or red x


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...someone doesnt like my picture

....mine has not got the polished case like yours Mach, rather some rough radial brushing. Polished is better.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DavidH said:


> Julian Latham said:
> 
> 
> > If it's important to you I have a watch box that is prominently marked Vostok. Black plastic hinge opening 3"D x 2"W x 2"H, Vostok in gold on the lid. Yours for the price of postage.
> ...


 I`m 100% certain the watch itself is genuine and probably the papers as well, I`m not sure about the case, I suspect these watches may be NOS and may be the tins were sourced later


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

'watches may be NOS and may be the tins were sourced later '

That is my take on it as well, someone has 'upgraded' the original to junk


----------

